# Benutzername + Plesk



## medico (5. März 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe da ein kleines Problem.
Wenn ein Kunde bei mir ein WebPaket bestellt und ich es über WHMCS in Plesk anlegen lasse, dann klappt das soweit auch.
Der Kunde bekommt eine Willkommensmail mit allen Zugangsdaten...soweit ist alles schön.

Bestellt der gleiche Kunde noch einmal und ich lasse diese auch wieder über WHMCS in Plesk anlegen, dann wird das Abo angelegt und der Kunde bekommt eine Mail mit den Zugangsdaten.

Will der Kunde sich mit diesen Daten in Plesk einloggen, so bekommt er die Meldung das die Daten falsch sind.
Und das hat damit zu tun das das zweite Abo in Plesk unter dem gleichen Kunden/Account gespeichert wird.

Wie kann ich das umgehen? Wie macht ihr das?

Gruß
medico


----------



## nowayback (5. März 2014)

hi,

das plesk forum ist hier: Parallels Forums

dort kann man dir warscheinlich eher helfen als hier. Hier gehts hauptsächlich um die bessere alternative: ISPConfig - OpenSource Linux Server Administration

grüße nwb


----------

